# Safe algae control for ornamental pond



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I got pondcare microbial algae clean for a mini pond. 

It says on the back it is an environmental hazard. Do not use on plants intended for feed. 

So basically it will prevent algae /keep water crystal clear but does something to plants that make them toxic? 

What a trade off.

Does anyone use a product that prevents algae, keeps water crystal clear and wont poison animals if they were to eat plants in the same water?

I would like to switch for next year.


----------



## rwolfphoto (Oct 19, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> I got pondcare microbial algae clean for a mini pond.
> 
> It says on the back it is an environmental hazard. Do not use on plants intended for feed.
> 
> ...


I have a small goldfish pond. I don't use chemicals in it for algae. I do use an ultraviolet light. The water is run through it and it kills the algae.

Look into barley straw/extract. It is used to prevent algae. I don't think it kills what you already have, but prevents it from starting in the first place.

Check out places that sell supplies for ponds for alternatives. I buy supplies from this pet store www.drsfostersmith.com. They carry a lot of different chemicals for algae control. There is a listing there for plant-safe control and non-planted ponds. It may have what you're looking for.


----------

